# Black shower drain



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We are doing a remodel where all of the fixtures are Moen Wrought Iron.

Looking for options for the shower drain. Shower floor will most likely be white and black hex. 










Options? Opinions?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/draincovers.html


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dan_Watson said:


> We are doing a remodel where all of the fixtures are Moen Wrought Iron.
> 
> Looking for options for the shower drain. Shower floor will most likely be white and black hex.
> 
> ...


How are you constructing the shower? I personally would use the Kerdi tileable drain covering. But that obviously only works if you are using the Schluter Shower System. http://www.schluter.com/media/kerdi-drain_grate-finishes_2013.pdf

If you're using a standard clamping drain, Ebbe makes a black chrome, but I'm not sure how well that would work with a wrought iron finish. It looks like their oil rubbed bronze is pretty dark. 

http://www.ebbesquaredrains.com/ebbe-black-chrome-square-shower-drain-grate-e4403/prod_21.html

http://www.ebbesquaredrains.com/shower-drain-grates/cat_2.html?_a=viewCat&catId=2&page=0


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

HS345 said:


> http://www.ebbesquaredrains.com/ebbe-black-chrome-square-shower-drain-grate-e4403


Those are some pretty cool, artsy covers. Figured some had to be out there as they've been out there for a long time.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

How do you waterproof the pan? So we can recommend a drain. A screw on drain cover looks like it would be the easiest source if you have a brand of drain you already like. I think white would look better than black or tile-in.

Here are a couple interesting black ones.
http://www.houzz.com/photos/9359649/Octopus-Shower-Drain-Oil-Rubbed-Bronze-contemporary-tub-and-shower-parts-other-metro

http://www.houzz.com/photos/1125555...contemporary-tub-and-shower-parts-other-metro


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Planning on using Schluter unless there is a better way with the black drain cover.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

HS345 said:


> How are you constructing the shower? I personally would use the Kerdi tileable drain covering. But that obviously only works if you are using the Schluter Shower System. http://www.schluter.com/media/kerdi-drain_grate-finishes_2013.pdf
> 
> If you're using a standard clamping drain, Ebbe makes a black chrome, but I'm not sure how well that would work with a wrought iron finish. It looks like their oil rubbed bronze is pretty dark.
> 
> ...


I thought about that but wasn't sure how it would work/look with the hex.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dan_Watson said:


> I thought about that but wasn't sure how it would work/look with the hex.


Your options are somewhat limited with the available Kerdi Drain grate finishes. Maybe a piece of absolute black granite and the tileable cover? Are the hex tile ceramic?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

HS345 said:


> Your options are somewhat limited with the available Kerdi Drain grate finishes. Maybe a piece of absolute black granite and the tileable cover? Are the hex tile ceramic?


Still designing, not sure of material yet.


----------

